# CDL regulations; Do you Qualify ??



## Firewood Guy USA (Apr 25, 2006)

Intersting site I found. This might answer most of your answers if you need a CDL Licence or not.

Goto ; 
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/whomustcomply/index.asp?mode=timeout
and scroll down to "Information" and click the "start" button and just answer the questions. The end results will let you know if you are required or exempt from the CDL regulations. Good Luck !!

Firewoodguy.com


----------



## Nickrosis (May 1, 2006)

No....that's not at all about having a CDL license or not. It's whether FMCSA applies to you, and the answer is yes.


----------



## 04ultra (May 1, 2006)

Just get the CDL and every endorsment .. Then you dont have to worry .. I have every endorsment and it pays for its self in the long run .. If you need to take the test try for everything ..


----------

